# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам нож столовый с Адмирала Нахимова

## vivalti



----------


## Odessian

цена?

----------


## vivalti

3000 грн.

----------


## Odessian

оптимистично

----------


## vivalti

up

----------


## alexsandr76

в ценнике три нуля лишние.

----------


## Bvlgari

Уточенный в смерть

----------


## vivalti

какой достался по наследству  :smileflag:  Вы же не для еды приспосабливаете ?)

----------


## Bvlgari

То то и оно что им теперь только купаты перед отправкой в духовку прокалывать 
Убили в нём колекционную и историческую ценность

----------


## vivalti

Вы антикварный эксперт?

----------


## henik

Старичек был трофейным, вот интересно - вензель "АН" относится ко второму или же к первому названию судна?

----------


## vivalti

Чем-то тайным от него веет  :smileflag:  Самой очень интересно было бы узнать.

----------


## vivalti

up

----------


## Bvlgari

> Вы антикварный эксперт?


 Нет
Но что то там где то отдалённо соображаю))

----------


## vivalti

А если по существу-что можете сказать ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Гравицапа

Апну конечно.
Вдруг найдется коллекционер ножей с судна АН, которому не хватает последнего ножа для проведения обряда воскрешения матросов судна, и обретения вечной молодости.
Потому что только он выложит эту сумму за это чудо, без сомнения представляющее огромную историческую ценность!!

----------


## vivalti

:smileflag:

----------


## лейтенант Шмидт

Продам вам меч 8 века за 2500 грн, не такая конечно историческая ценность, но все же.

----------


## alexsandr76

Если бы даже этим ножом, если его можно так назвать, или остатком от ножа пришили Нахимова, он все ровно столько бы не стоил....

----------


## vivalti

Чужой ребенок для кого-то тоже совсем не ребенок

----------


## maks_333

а кто-то видел еще столовые приборы с лого советских судов? Нахимов ли это? мне нет дела до цены. но очень интересно, не Адольф ли?

----------


## alexsandr76

> а кто-то видел еще столовые приборы с лого советских судов? Нахимов ли это? мне нет дела до цены. но очень интересно, не Адольф ли?


 Адольф Нахимов?)))

----------


## vivalti

up

----------


## vivalti

up

----------


## vivalti

up

----------


## vivalti

up

----------

